# Not able to get into MY POST



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

Not able to get into My Post. Keep getting this on a white screen.
Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 26, 2011)

or me


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

What is my post? I had this error earlier whilst accessing profile.


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Not able to get into My Post. Keep getting this on a white screen.
> Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


 
Same problem here...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, Hugh on the profile its one of the options


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 26, 2011)

Just checked it and got the same thing.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the problem too. 



Gnomey said:


> What is my post? I had this error earlier whilst accessing profile.



"My Post" tab, upper right on the bar. you can view "My Replies" or "My Threads" etc


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

You can get to your posts right now, but you have to go the long way about it.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2011)

Odd, I think something got misconfigured. 127.0.0.1 is the loopback interface on a local machine. It's also referred to as "home". So instead of pointing at the server, it is pointing to your own loopback (127.0.0.1) Kind of hard to explain, but it's not right.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2011)

I've gotten the same thing all day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah something is not right. Try accessing it through your profile.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2011)

It is inaccessible through any profile. Undoubtedly we need Horse to look at the problem.


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 27, 2011)

fixed...sorry about that guys


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2011)

Dang...

And the whole time I thought it was because I didn't know the "secret handshake" 

Thanks Horse


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2011)

horseUSA said:


> fixed...sorry about that guys


 
Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## parsifal (Jun 27, 2011)

working fine now....thanks Horse and admin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks vey much Horse!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks,

MM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Horse, and GG, you've been here long enough to know, I don't t h i n k we'd leave you out.


----------

